
Don’t let anyone overpay you (2016) - deafcalculus
https://m.signalvnoise.com/bigger-prices-bigger-problems-72820249456f
======
olavgg
We (Nordic fintech company) took the other direction, because one huge client
on our customer list helps a lot for further sales. It is still true when we
try to enter a new market / country, selling is easier if we have a big name
already present in that country on our list.

The Basecamp model would never work for us, it is really really hard to get
just one client, even for 50 bucks a month, and that will not cover a
percentage of our expenses.

It may be a US / EU difference though. The cultural differences between EU
countries is a lot bigger than US states, and here you need a sales team.

------
jakobegger
I’ve read this article before, and it’s a good reminder.

Especially when you are bootstrapping and just starting out, a big contract
just seems too good to be true. A company offering $1000 dollars for an extra
feature, another company offering $20000 for a few weeks of custom
development...

It’s hard to decline offers like that, and I have accepted some offers like
that. In some cases it worked out well because interests aligned. In other
cases, it just turned out to be a huge time sink.

I no longer accept offers like this. If companies want a feature that makes my
app better, I’ll implement it anyway — my future customers will pay for it by
buying more licenses. If companies want a feature that doesn’t align with my
vision, then there’s no point in adding it.

